# Eröffnung dieses Forums



## Sailfisch (30. November 2004)

Hallo Sportsfreunde und Sportsfreundinnen,
ich freue mich, daß die Kollegen sich für die Einrichtung des Big Game Forums entschieden haben. Ich denke, daß könnte ein neuer, interessanter Bereich unseres Boardes werden. Selbstredend wurden viele Beiträge die in dieses Forum gehören bis dato unter "Angeln Weltweit" geschrieben, gleichwohl kommt hier möglicherweise der ein oder andere neue Beitrag. 
In Sachen Angeln Weltweit operieren wir ja bereits jetzt schon international - nicht wahr Ansgar und Bernd  #h -. Möglicherweise werden wir noch internationaler. Hier sollte durchaus auch die Möglichkeit bestehen mal einen Beitrag in englisch zu schreibe, wenngleich ich mich insoweit auf meinen neuen Kollegen Karsten verlassen muß, weil meine Kenntnisse sehr bescheiden sind.
Mein Big Game Erfahrung, soweit man überhaupt von Erfahrung sprechen kann, habe ich Anfang des Jahres in Mexico gesammelt ( http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=23767 ), werde sie hoffentlich kommenden Februar auf den Malediven vertiefen.
Ich freue mich auf einen regen Informationsaustausch und schöne Reiseberichte.
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen viel Spaß mit dem neuen Big Game Forum. Für Anregungen stehe ich per PN jederzeit zur Verfügung.


----------



## Truttafriend (30. November 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Ich wünsche Karsten und dir viel Erfolg in dem neuen BigGame-Forum und freue mich schon jetzt auf Bilder von richtigen Krachern der Meere.

Das wird ein aufregendes Forum #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. November 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Oooohja das wird mit Sicherheit ein klasse Forum. Endlich mal andere Fischarten. Freue mich schon total auf solche Foto´s.


----------



## Pete (30. November 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

na, wenn man das video von jan lange hier mal in ausschnitten zeigen dürfte, würdet ihr alle nur noch mit nassen hosen dasitzen und euch fragen: warum fahr ich seit 10 jahren nach norwegen???!!!
ich hoffe, jan tut uns den gefallen und gibt uns eine partielle freigabe...


----------



## oh-nemo (30. November 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Klasse #6 
Da wird doch der Holsteiner nochmal ganz verrückt gemacht 
Karsten viel Spass in Deinem neuen Forum.


----------



## sunteam (30. November 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Moin, moin
Ich wünsche allen Beteiligten einen guten Start für dieses Forum.|good: 
Hier wird es demnächst hoffentlich viele tolle Reiseberichte und Fotos geben, ich bin schon gespannt.
Das richtige Forum für Weltenbummler in Sachen angeln.

|laola: |jump:


----------



## Albatros (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Moin#h

auch ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und Erfolg in Eurem neuen Forum :m


----------



## Ansgar (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Moin,

ich denke, die Entscheidung macht Sinn, da ja Big Game (oder generell das fischen vom Game Boat) ein zwar in sich geschlossenes Thema bildet, aber sich doch grundsaetzlich von anderen "Weltweit" Themen (z.B. wanderangeln in der Mongolei, Welsfischen in Thailand, etc.) unterscheidet.

Ich hoffe, es wird gelingen, genuegend "traffic" fuer dieses Forum zu generieren. Das ist ja bereits im "Weltweit" Forum ein Problem, dass dieses viel weniger "traffic" aufweist, als manch anderes Forum, so dass Rausreisser, Karsten_Berlin, Sailfisch und ich (sorry an alle die ich vergessen habe) so manchen Thread fast alleine abhandeln...

Werde mich natuerlich bemuehen, Euch im Big Game Forum zu unterstuetzen, so lange ich noch in OZ weile.

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: Sailfisch - entnehme Deinem Announcement, dass Du hier jetzt der Mod bist? Congratulations ... )


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Super Idee ! 
Freue mich schon auf die Berichte von den ganz großen Bösen Fischis  :q 

@Karsten und Sailfisch
wünsche euch viel Spaß bei eurer neuen Aufgabe


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Glückwunsch zu "Deinem" neuen Forum Kai #h

Viel Spaß und Erfolg damit!


----------



## Ansgar (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Na, Franz und Dir Glueckwunsch zu den 6000 Beitraegen, die Du hier gerade eben vollgemacht hast 

Einen Thread mache ich dafuer aber nicht auf - alter Beitrags - Jaeger )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sportsfreunde und Sportsfreundinnen,



Sorry, einen Nachtrag noch. Sport habe ich im Zusammenhang mit Big Game schon viel zu oft gehoert - kannst Du das noch mal aendern Sailfisch?

Wie waere es mit 'Big Game - Interessierten' oder so?

Mit Sport hat das wenig zu tun und ich habe schon viel zu viele Fische am Galgen haengen sehen, die nur fuer diesen "Sport" & ein "Sportliches Foto" abgemurkst wurden.

Du erinnerst Dich vermutlich an mein Thema "Real men don't kill Marlin" - fuehrte ja dann zu einem netten PM Austausch bis heute ) ) )

All the best
Ansgar 

PS: bitte hier keine neue Diskussion - wir haben das in dem besagten Thread abgehakt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Mon Kai, willkommen im Team und viel Spass mit den "grossen Fischen")


----------



## ThomasL (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

hallo Kai #h 

wünsche auch viel Spass mit dem neuen Forum, ich denke, ich werde auch ab und zu mal das eine oder andere dazu beitragen können.


----------



## Karstein (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Da gucke ich mit müden Augen hier morgens in´s AB und finde das neue Big Game-Forum schon eingerichtet, ist ja ein Ding - superschnell umgesetzt, Dok und Thomas, spitze!!!  #6   

Die Anglerboard-Leitung und die Moderatoren haben die Idee mit diesem neuen hochspannenden Thema innerhalb von nur einer Woche zum Laufen gebracht, das ist sagenhaft!

Erst einmal: "Hallo Sailfisch und herzlich willkommen in der Moderatoren-Schar!" Freut mich, dass Du mit von der Partie bist!  #h 

Auch, wenn ich bislang noch nie einen Schwertträger oder Thunfisch im Drill erleben durfte, ist mein Interesse an dem Thema Big Game schon seit Jahren riesig. In nächster Zeit werde ich denn dann auch endlich mal Premiere feiern, mal nicht nach Skandinavien fahren und den ersten Süd-Urlaub (natürlich mit Großfisch-Ausfahrten) antreten.

Die Idee zu diesem Forum hier ist mir vor zwei Wochen gekommen, als ich mich erstmals mit zwei Mitgliedern des BGFCD (Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland) getroffen habe - Jan und Stephan. Die Beiden waren schon weltweit unterwegs in Sachen Big Game, sie haben uns Fotos von ihren unglaublichen Fängen gezeigt und uns viele interessante Informationen zu diesem Thema gegeben. 

Deshalb sehe ich meinen anfänglichen Mod-Job hier auch eher als kleine Brücke zwischen den erfahrenen Big Gamern (die teilweise wenig Zeit zum Texten hier haben, weil sie ja ständig unterwegs sind) und uns Anglerboard-Mitgliedern.

Am 11. Dezember 2004 findet hier in Berlin übrigens ein Treffen des BGFCD statt, zu dem alle Interessierten - Profis wie auch Laien - herzlich eingeladen sind! Weitere Informationen zu dem Termin findet ihr im Termin-Forum unter:

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=39235

Ich hoffe für das AB, Sailfisch und mich, dass wir hier fleißig Fragen und Antworten zu Methoden, Fängen und interessanten Revieren zu lesen bekommen!

Perfect strikes and tight lines

Karsten


----------



## Karstein (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

@ Ansgar: ich dachte, gerade auch Dich wird das neue Forum begeistern - und scheine damit ja Recht zu haben? :m

Hoffe, Du lieferst uns auch eine Menge hautnaher Infos und heißer Bilder von Australia!

Viele Grüße nach Down Under

Karsten

PS: als "Sport" sehe auch ich das Angeln nicht an - von meiner Seite wird der Begriff "Sportangeln" oder "Big Game Sport" nie fallen.


----------



## Laksos (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Ich wünsche euch beiden, Karsten und Sailfish, gutes Gelingen und rege Beteiligung im neuen AB-Big Game- Forum!  #6 

"... auf den Malediven vertiefen ..." war schon mal sehr gut, Kai!


----------



## Ansgar (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> 1) @ Ansgar: ich dachte, gerade auch Dich wird das neue Forum begeistern - und scheine damit ja Recht zu haben? :m
> 
> 2) Hoffe, Du lieferst uns auch eine Menge hautnaher Infos und heißer Bilder von Australia!
> 
> ...




Hi Karsten,

1) Naja, wir beide hatten ja schon mal ne Diskussion ueber den geringen Traffic in dem Weltweit Forum. Nur dadurch, dass man ein neues Forum schafft aendert man den Traffic nicht. Deswegen bin ich etwas zurueckhaltend - aber positiv gestimmt. 

2) Geht ja bisher nicht wegen des Artikels - weisst Du doch... Aber klar, wenn in Zukunft mal ein schoener Fisch an Bord kommt, stelle ich hier mal was rein...

3) Wir haben mal wieder das gleiche Verstaendnis...

All the best & Gruesse nach Berlin
Ansgar


----------



## gerätenarr (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Hi , #h *HEMNGWAY'* s !!!!


|welcome:


----------



## Karstein (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Uiiiii,

erstmal vielen Dank an euch alle für die nette Begrüßung und die Glückwünsche!!! 

@ Thomas: na das hoffe ich aber mal stark, dass MickyFinn und Rausreißer (z.B. zum Jemen), Du und etliche Andere hier einiges an Wissen unterbringen werden - freue mich schon auf´s Lesen!


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Sailfisch - entnehme Deinem Announcement, dass Du hier jetzt der Mod bist? Congratulations ... )



Wer die auf eine solche Idee bringen konnte, verstehe ich auch nicht.  |supergri 

Ich setze aber voll auf Eure Unterstützung! Schließlich habt Ihr viel mehr Ahnung als ich.

Zur Thematik Sportfischen! Hoooorrrrrooorrrr, bereits am ersten Tag ein Grundsatzdebatte  |supergri , Spaß bei Seite. M.E. kann das jeder handhaben wie ein Dachdecker, meine Anreden sind nur meisten weiter gewählt, weil ich ein katastrophales Namensgedächtnis habe, Sportsfreund, Rechtsfreund oder Kollege ist quasi meine Standartanrede.

@ all
nochmals besten Dank für die Blumen.


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*



			
				gerätenarr schrieb:
			
		

> Hi , #h *HEMNGWAY'* s !!!!
> |welcome:



So habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen, gefällt mir aber wirklich gut! :m


----------



## kanne (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

...finde dieses thema irrsinnig spannend und freu mich über die erweiterung. habe selbst gar keine erfahrung und werd ein nächster zeit auch keine sammeln können wie es aussieht, lese aber gerne über euer wissen zu diesem thema!
kanne is gespannt#6


----------



## Wedaufischer (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Moin moin Freunde des Großen Spiels,

ich wünsche allen Beteiligten einen guten Start und eine Menge Spaß in diesem Forum und K&K ein sicheres Händchen und gutes Gelingen. :m


----------



## gerätenarr (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Hi , Seilfisch !!

Das kleine Foto, welches bei dir immer zu sehen ist, erinnert mich an ein Bild das ich hängen habe bei meinem Angelzeug.
Da sind Ernst Hemingwey (mein Idol) und Michael Lerner drauf mit einem grossen Schwertfisch.

Denk bitte, das die *neuen IGFA Rekorde #a * hier abgebildet werden in AB !!!!!


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*



			
				gerätenarr schrieb:
			
		

> Denk bitte, das die *neuen IGFA Rekorde #a * hier abgebildet werden in AB !!!!!




Aber bitte nicht die Schnurklassen Rekorde, denn sonst muss ich :v 

Die Spinner, die meinen, sie muessen erstmal 30 Fische mit Lure und Leader abreissen, um dann endlich mal einen 600Pfund Marlin an ner 20er Mono zu fangen und den dann nach 10 Stunden Drill fuers Schnurklassen-Weltrekord Foto abmurksen, den wuerde ich was ganz anderes empfehlen als ein Internet Forum  #y  |smash: ...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## ThomasL (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

@Ansgar



> Die Spinner, die meinen, sie muessen erstmal 30 Fische mit Lure und Leader abreissen, um dann endlich mal einen 600Pfund Marlin an ner 20er Mono zu fangen und den dann nach 10 Stunden Drill fuers Schnurklassen-Weltrekord Foto abmurksen, den wuerde ich was ganz anderes empfehlen als ein Internet Forum   ...



richtig! #6


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*



			
				gerätenarr schrieb:
			
		

> Denk bitte, das die *neuen IGFA Rekorde #a * hier abgebildet werden in AB !!!!!



Wir haben die Liste der EFSA im Norwegen-Forum:

EFSA Schnurklassen-Rekorde




Wir können den Rekord-Link gerne oben in das Forum hineinbringen, allerdings habe ich schon rausgehört, dass viele Big Gamer überhaupt nichts mit diesen Rekord-Tabellen am Hut haben wollen?

Wenn der Wunsch besteht, machen Kai und Karsten (= KuK  :q  @ Wedaufischer) das gerne.

Wie seht ihr alle das?


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> ..., allerdings habe ich schon rausgehört, dass viele Big Gamer überhaupt nichts mit diesen Rekord-Tabellen am Hut haben wollen?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThomasL (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

@Ansgar



> Von Marlin - als klassischen Big Game Kandiaten - hat hier naemlich noch keiner gepostet. Bisher ging es immer "nur" um Sail, kleine Tunas, Wahoo/Mackerel und evtl fiese Riffische...



stimmt nicht ganz, ich hab mal in meinem Kapverdenbericht vom Herbst 03 darüber berichtet


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Nur mal als (nicht ganz ernsthaftes) Beispiel: (Benutze mal Heavy tackle und light tackle als Abgrenzung, denn mit den Begriffen kann ich mehr anfangen)


Heavy Tackle!

1) Viking and Marlin

Source: www.gamefish.com.au/ fishing/report.html


Light Tackle )

2) Juvenile Marlin

Source: www.fishingcairns.com.au/ page1-3.html

All the best 
A.

@ ThomasL: Watt? Na, denn sall ick wohl glieks mal kieken, was Du da fuer Marlin pix reingestellt hast... )
Hab gerade gecheckt und nichts gefunden??? THomasL erleuchte mich! :q   :q


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

@ Ansgar: heißes Foto, das erste - Fänger und Fotografen kann ich nur Lob zollen!

Bislang wurde ich bei der IGFA noch nicht fündig, was deren Rekord-Tabelle betrifft? Bekommt man da nur Zugang, wenn man Mitglied ist? Oder hast Du einen Link parat?

Eine Übersicht über die zu fangenden Fischarten plus die Methoden, das Tackle und deren Schnurklassen - so etwas fände ich absolut notwendig ganz oben in diesem Forum. Aber dazu bedarf es ausgiebiger Inputs von eurer Seite - meint ihr, wir brächten so etwas hin? Dass solch eine Tabelle (wie unsere Rollen-Schnurfassungstabelle im Norwegen-Forum) anfangs noch lückenhaft ist, ist klar.

Greetz

Karsten


----------



## Anni (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Viel Erfolg im neuen Forum!!
Das wird wieder was ganz tolles zum lesen super!!!!!!!!!#6 

                          GLÜCKWUNSCH|laola:


----------



## Sailfisch (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Na das geht ja schon gut ab hier.  #6  Freut mich sehr, daß das neue Forum  Anklang findet. 
Aus der Debatte um Schnurklassenrekorde halte ich mich lieber raus, ich bekomme so schon die verschiedenen maßeinheitzen Kg / Lbs / Pound / m / yrds / feet und weiß der Geier noch was kaum auf die Reihe. Ich wäre also dafür nicht geeignet.



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Wunsch besteht, machen Kai und Karsten (= KuK  :q  @ Wedaufischer) das gerne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*



			
				Karsten_Berlin
Bislang wurde ich bei der IGFA noch nicht fündig schrieb:
			
		

> Hahaha,
> 
> netter Versuch. Als wenn ich den hier reinstelle...
> Das Buch muss man sich kaufen.
> ...


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Wegen des KuK? :m

Danke Anni - wir werden weltweit stöbern, was an großen Fischen und Abenteuern so passiert!


----------



## ThomasL (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

@Ansgar

die Bilder waren mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=19538 

sind aber nicht mehr zu sehen  

Ich muss heute Nachmittag mal sehen, dass es wieder funzt mit den Bildern. Der Bericht war mal im Angeln Weltweit Forum.


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*



			
				ThomasL schrieb:
			
		

> @Ansgar
> 
> die Bilder waren mal hier:
> 
> ...




Cheers, mate.

Ja, das denke ich wohl auch - oder Dein statement zuruecknehmen  
|supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Also, all the best & danke fuer den Hinweis
Ansgar

PS: Hatte natuerlich auch im Weltweit Forum geguckt - fuer komplett 2003 (sind ja nicht so viele Beitraege)  :m


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Das Buch muss man sich kaufen.



So hatte ich das auch rausgelesen bei denen.  

Buch kaufen...Ist ja wie zu Hemmingway-Zeiten...  

Oder wird man da automatisch kostenloses Ehrenmitglied, wenn man einen Allt-Tackle-Record aufgestellt hat, Ansgar? Dann streng´Dich schon mal an die nächsten Monate.  :q 

RU

Karsten


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Dann streng´Dich schon mal an die nächsten Monate.  :q




Na klar, zumal November und Dezember*die absolute Prime Season * fuer die Giant Black Marlins sind hier in Australien.

Ich dachte ich teile dieses Wissen mal mit Euch, so dass Ihr Euch auch an meiner Situation erfreuen koennt )

All the best & good night
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Na dann man ran an die Charters, Ansgar - bin schon neugierig, was der Ozean für Dich parat hält!


----------



## norge_klaus (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Hi Members ! Schaut mal unter www.igfa.org ! Um alle Rekorde einzusehen muß mann sich aber anmelden.


----------



## ThomasL (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

@Ansgar

so die Bilder funktionieren wieder :m 

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=19538


----------



## gerätenarr (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte nicht die Schnurklassen Rekorde, denn sonst muss ich :v
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

@ Norge-Klaus: hallo nach Trebitz!  

Jupp, das ist ja der Ärger - auf der IGFA-Seite findest keine Rekorde aufgeführt, dafür muss ein Büchlein kaufen bei denen. Hatte Ansgar vorhin schon mal erwähnt.

@ Gerätenarr: auch ich habe schon oft in die IGFA-Liste geschaut und gestaunt, welche Riesen von Fischen schon mit einer Rute und Rolle erbeutet wurden - da sind schon beeindruckende Fische bei! Ansgar ging es auch nicht um die Weltrekorde an sich, sondern mehr um die Sache, mit zu dünnen Schnüren (die oft genug mitsamt dem Köder abreißen bei diesen Versuchen) Schnurklassenrekorde einzuheimsen, denke ich.

Viele Grüße nach Heiligenstadt (etwa DAS Heiligenstadt bei Gasseldorf und Oberlaimleiter in der Fränkischen Schweiz???)

Karsten


----------



## gerätenarr (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

Hi, @Karsten Berlin!

Ich weiß doch  , daß es @Ansgar nicht so gemeint hat, ich natürlich auch nicht!
Wenn mir einer von AB wirklich nicht "geheuer" ist, dann schreibe ich erst gar nicht. 
Schönen Gruß von Heilbad Heiligenstadt (Eichsfeld). #h


----------



## Ansgar (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*



			
				gerätenarr schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,@Ansgar!
> Du brauchst nicht gleich zu :v !!!!
> 
> Für ein *Nicht-*Big-Gemer wie ich, ist nun mal der Name IGFA mit Big-Game verbunden, ob es dir paßt oder nicht.
> ...




Moin Geraetenarr,

erstmal hallo! Schoen, dass Du hier dabei bist.
Karsten_Berlin (Hi Karsten - wie immer spot on!) hat es ja schon angedeutet -es ist nicht gegen Dein Posting gerichtet oder gegen die IGFA oder gegen Big Game als solches. 
Da Du das ja auch so verstanden hast, brauche ich mich ja dann auch nicht entschuldigen - ansonsten, jederzeit gerne. Was immer ich denke ist nicht wichtig genug, Dich zu veraergern.

"Kotzen" muss ich dann, wenn manche Leute aus Rekordsucht oder persoenlichem Profilierungs-Wahn mit Fischen herumspielen und dabei viele verangeln. Wenn man von manchen Charters hoert, auf denen Leute mit ner 16er Rolle mit 10IBS Schnur auf Marlin gehen und im Schnitt auf 30 Strikes einen landen, naja, ich weiss nicht was das soll...

Habe nichts gegen die IGFA - ueberhaupt nicht - nur gegen Rekordwahn.

Ich habe keine besondere Verbindung zu Hemmingway- aber klar, das ist jedem ueberlassen...

So erfahren bin ich garnicht - habe nur viel gehoert und gelesen und war ein paar Mal draussen. Ist alles sehr kostspielig, dass kann man sich nicht zu oft erlauben....  
Macht doch nichts, wenn Du keine Ahnung von Big Game hast, hatte ich bis vor 3 Jahren doch auch nicht. Dafuer ist doch das Forum da...

Ja, an sich ist mit Rekorden nichts verkehrt - nur dass heutzutage alles immer ans Limit getrieben wird... Aber generell waere ich kein besserer Angler und kein besserer Mensch nur durch den Fang eines Rekord-Fisches...

Deinem Schlusswort moechte ich mich uneingeschraenkt anschliessen!

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Was immer ich denke ist nicht wichtig genug, Dich zu veraergern.
> 
> Also, all the best
> Ansgar



Das nenne ich vorbildlich!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Ansgar (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*



			
				ThomasL schrieb:
			
		

> @Ansgar
> 
> so die Bilder funktionieren wieder :m
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=19538



@ThomasL

Na, das sieht doch gut aus - und wie Du sagst 130er Chairrods & Reels - das ist ja auch anstaendiges Geraet! Wie Du sagst Drillzeit 20min - tendenziell wohl bei der Fischgroesse an der Untergrenze - zeigt aber, was moeglich ist, wenn man es denn richtig macht! All dieses stundenlange Gedrille ist doch echt Quatsch... 

Wenn ich richtig geschaut habe links ne Penn International und rechts ne Tiagra? Diese Uneinheitlichkeit stoert das Auge natuerlich schon etwas... )

Dammi 600Pfund? Das haette ich nicht gedacht! So gross sahen die Teile garnicht aus. Herzlichen Glueckwunsch nachtraeglich... 
Mein groesster bisher war ca.250kg und der ist mir leider noch vor dem tag'en wieder abgegangen... - damit duerftest Du Fischgroessen - maessig hier der "Vorreiter" sein, wo wir schon bei Rekorden sind...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## ThomasL (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

@Ansgar #h 



> Wenn ich richtig geschaut habe links ne Penn International und rechts ne Tiagra? Diese Uneinheitlichkeit stoert das Auge natuerlich schon etwas... )



stimmt, es ist links ne Penn und rechts die Tiagra, ist aber nicht mein Gerät, bei einer der vier Ruten vom Boot war ne Tiagra drauf, bei den anderen Penn. Der Skipper sagte aber, er wolle die Tiagra wieder loswerden und ne 4. Penn kaufen.

Ich selber hab noch keine 130lbs Rolle, werd mir aber in nächster Zeit mal ne grosse Accurate zulegen.


----------



## Ansgar (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*



			
				ThomasL schrieb:
			
		

> @Ansgar #h
> 1) Der Skipper sagte aber, er wolle die Tiagra wieder loswerden und ne 4. Penn kaufen.
> 
> 2) Ich selber hab noch keine 130lbs Rolle, werd mir aber in nächster Zeit mal ne grosse Accurate zulegen.



Hi Thomas

1) Ist ja interessant. Hatte er da auch ne Begruendung dafuer?
Hier sieht man meist Tiagras...

2) Sag mal bescheid wenn es losgeht mit der Accurate - kann Dir vielleicht mit ein paar Links weiterhelfen, hier gibt es die recht guenstig. Was natuerlich fuer die teuersten Multis auf dem Erdball immer noch recht teuer ist... )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## ThomasL (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

hallo Ansgar

er sagte, die Penn seien besser, aber ist halt so, der eine schwört auf das, der andere wieder auf was anderes.

An den Links für die Accurates bin ich natürlich interessiert :m


----------



## Karstein (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eröffnung dieses Forums*

So, endlich kann ich mich hier auch mal wieder blicken lassen - und staune, was hier los ist, klasse die Damen und Herren! 

Thomas, Deine Bilder aus Capo Verde kannte ich bislang noch gar nicht - erste Sahne, da denke ich, ich wäre mit auf dem Boot! Bei welchem Skipper warst Du denn an Bord, das Heck sieht schon mal top gepflegt aus.

Und mit dem 600 Pfünder dürftest den All-Fish-AB-Record halten, gelle? :m

Oder hat etwa ein Member noch einen größeren Flossenträger an den Haken bekommen?

TL

Karsten


----------

